
The Sony Pictures Hack Was Even Worse Than Everyone Thought - cryptoz
http://gizmodo.com/the-sony-pictures-hack-exposed-budgets-layoffs-and-3-1665739357/1666122168/+ace
======
nickysielicki
Is it actually confirmed that this came out of North Korea?

There's a fascinating half hour documentary I watched about a university over
there for the sons of the higher ups, they actually give select students
unfiltered access to the internet.

[http://youtu.be/2zDYrFE985g](http://youtu.be/2zDYrFE985g)

